# 9th BOINC Pentathlon | May 5th-19th 2018



## tictoc

*Pentathlon Homepage* || *Pentathlon Stats* || *Pentathlon Rules* || *Download BOINC Client*​ 
*What is this event all about?*

The BOINC Pentathlon is a two week long BOINC team competition. Five different projects will be crunched over the two week period.

The BOINC Pentathlon consists of 5 disciplines:


Marathon (CPU, 14 days)
Sprint (CPU, 3 days)
City Run (CPU, 5 days)
Cross Country (GPU, 5 days)
Swimming (CPU, 7 days)

The fun and challenging aspect of the Pentathlon is resource management. The 5 "disciplines" are run over a 14 day period, so each "discipline" overlaps another discipline. Figuring out what to run, and when to run it, is what makes the Pentathlon a unique and challenging BOINC points race.


 Run-times and projects for each discipline are announced 5 days (Marathon and one other project) or 3 days (Sprint and two remaining disciplines) before their respective start via Blog (Feed , Twitter , Facebook ).
 This allows some time to stock up on completed WU's, but it can also be dangerous if you forget to turn in the completed tasks before the deadline. It also adds another twist to resource management, if you are trying to stockpile WU's, while simultaneously running the current active disciplines.
 

*New to BOINC?*

Check out the BOINC Essentials Thread for information about BOINC, how to install and use the BOINC client, and what projects are available on the BOINC platform.

*
Promote the BOINC Pentathlon in your forum signature!*







*9th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th-19th, 2018*








​ BBCode:


HTML:


[CENTER]:boxing3:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/forum/365-overclock-net-boinc-team/1681049-9th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2018-a.html][B]9th BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th-19th, 2018[/B][/URL]:boxing3:[/CENTER]

 

*Disciplines to crunch:*

*Marathon (CPU): [email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 6th*
Starts: *5/5*
Ends:  *5/19*
*Project Support Thread*

*Swimming (CPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking -8th*
Starts: *5/5
*Ends: *5/12*
*Project Support Thread*

*Sprint (CPU): [email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking - 8th * 
Starts: *5/11*
Ends: *5/14*
*Project Support Thread*

*Cross Country(GPU): **PrimeGrid*
*OCN Final Ranking - 9th* 
Starts: *5/13*
Ends: *5/18*
*Project Support Thread*

*City Run (CPU): **[email protected]*
*OCN Final Ranking -10th* 
Starts: *5/14*
Ends: *5/19*
*Project Support Thread*

*Project Choosing Rules* 


Spoiler






> Each team may suggest four Projects while signing up. The projects are assigned to the disciplines as follows:
> 
> 
> Marathon
> The project is set by the organizers.
> 
> Sprint
> The project with the most votes that provides workunits with a quorum of 1.
> 
> City Run
> The CPU project with the most votes that is not already chosen for Marathon or Sprint.
> 
> Cross Country
> The GPU project with the most votes.
> 
> Swimming
> The CPU project with the most votes that is not already chosen for another discipline.
> 
> Projects are not eligible if they
> 
> 
> were chosen in last year's Pentathlon ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], World Community Grid, [email protected])
> can not provide a sufficient number of workunits
> do not support at least Windows and Linux
> provide non-CPU-intensive (NCI) applications
> use buggy or test-only applications
> do not allow the creation of new accounts
> do not support WebRPC
> To keep it as transparent as possible, we will publish the suggestions of every team when announcing the final project.





*
OCN Project Nominations:*


Sprint - *SRBase*
City Run - *[email protected]*
Cross Country - *Amicable Numbers*
Swimming - *[email protected]*
*
To be eligible for the prize drawing, sign up and fill out the form at the following link:

* *https://goo.gl/forms/PsaGWxoZi8szOX4D2*

*Prizes Being Donated for the Pentathlon:*
* Sapphire Nitro RX 480 4GB* *- Donated by:* *tictoc*
*Winner: Finrond
**
Cloud amiibo - Donated by Ithanul
**Winner: Starbomba*

* 5x Lifetime Overclocked Accounts - Donated by Overclock.net*
*Winners: Diablosbud, Diffident, NBrock, cekim, spdaimon
*
*Sponsors:*


*Compact Test Bed* *-* *Donated by:* *Spotswood
**Winner: Zeddicus*


----------



## tictoc

Link to individual stats for OCN Team members:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kkpfLPMlbujoYwQCwAJBAvSlJlevTCKY4PQvSGIL3KU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tictoc

Just waiting on confirmation of the eligible projects, and then I will get the individual discipline threads up with the polls. :thumb:


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Time for everyone to start working on their PC upgrades; you have less than a month 
It will be fun to see how we do this year.


----------



## bfromcolo

Sweet best competition of the year. Not sure I can buy any upgrades at this point but I have a little more than last year.


----------



## tictoc

Updated the OP, and all of the individual discipline's threads are up. :thumb:


----------



## emoga

If they limit Rosetta tasks, like they did for one FB sprint, it could be bad for high core systems as a sprint project.

We have lots of ryzens, so SRBase might not be the best pick?

Seti is a linux favored project. Not sure how many of use have the cuda90 app installed and ready to go in a linux machine.


----------



## tictoc

emoga said:


> If they limit Rosetta tasks, like they did for one FB sprint, it could be bad for high core systems as a sprint project.
> 
> We have lots of ryzens, so SRBase might not be the best pick?
> 
> Seti is a linux favored project. Not sure how many of use have the cuda90 app installed and ready to go in a linux machine.


At first glance I'm leaning towards:


NFS (Sprint) NFS does use a decent amount of RAM
Asteroids (City Run) Bonus on the GPUs as long as it doesn't overlap the Cross Country
Amicable/PrimeGrid (Cross Country) PrimeGrid is an interesting project. If we had been able to drop a bigger bunker at the beginning, in 2016, we would have been right near the top, since our daily production was very good.
 Universe (Swimming) I just like this project 
Looking at the available projects, there is a chance we could have a repeat of the 2016 Pent. The projects from the 7th Pentathlon are pretty popular with most teams.


----------



## AlphaC

Incentive for me to get upgraded 

I put this thread in my sig , hope it helps.


----------



## mmonnin

I like Universe too. The Black Hole DB app runs quicker than the BHSpin app for the same points but there's never enough work. There was a batch released yesterday and its done.

I'd vote to stay away from SETI even though I bet other teams will vote for it. Some teams have SETI in their team name including the organizing team.


----------



## Diffident

I don't care what project we run as long as it doesn't use virtualbox like last year. VB projects are the biggest pain.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> I like Universe too. The Black Hole DB app runs quicker than the BHSpin app for the same points but there's never enough work. There was a batch released yesterday and its done.
> 
> I'd vote to stay away from SETI even though I bet other teams will vote for it. Some teams have SETI in their team name including the organizing team.


I agree on SETI. It has always been our weakest project, and most teams have a large number of users who do nothing but crunch SETI. We definitely live up to "The pursuit of performance" motto when it comes to GPU crunching. Projects like SETI and Asteroids that have inefficient GPU apps get the boot.


----------



## AlphaC

I just don't see a point to SETI as a project. Have they actually had any real results?

If we do contact aliens that are superior in technology (i.e. stealth), wouldn't we be in trouble?


----------



## Tex1954

I'll be on the road but do what I can...


----------



## Finrond

Everybody get PUMPED UP! Its the PENTATHLON! WAHOO!


----------



## Ithanul

Oooo, can't wait. Sucks my 5960X kicked the bucket. Hopefully I can either source another chip for my X99 board or say crap it and either get another X399 or go X299.

Anyway, I will have the GPU power at hand. Got two Titan Xps incoming. Just need to reconfigure out my loop.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll be helping out again this year, but won't be too heavily involved with strategy given I'm not on the forums all that often anymore.

Sad to see it's only one GPU project this time, instead of the chance at two like last year had, but that's life.


----------



## tictoc

WhiteWulfe said:


> I'll be helping out again this year, but won't be too heavily involved with strategy given I'm not on the forums all that often anymore.
> 
> Sad to see it's only one GPU project this time, instead of the chance at two like last year had, but that's life.


If Asteroids gets picked for one of the CPU disciplines, then we could have two kinda sorta GPU projects.


----------



## cekim




----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> If Asteroids gets picked for one of the CPU disciplines, then we could have two kinda sorta GPU projects.


Quite true ^_^


----------



## Ithanul

How many teams joining in this time?

I know I am trying to get the LTT chaps to join in on the fun. The more teams the merrier in my book (plus, more processing power for these projects).


----------



## tictoc

We have our first prize donation. 

Big thanks to @Spotswood for donating a prize for the Pentathlon once again. :applaud:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> We have our first prize donation.
> 
> Big thanks to @Spotswood for donating a prize for the Pentathlon once again. :applaud:


That's awesome of him, thanks Spotswood!


----------



## Finrond

@Spotswood are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## tictoc

Working on getting the per user stats ready for the Pentathlon. Currently GDocs can't be embedded in posts, so as it sits, I will just be putting links to the Google Sheets in the 2nd post. Hopefully this is sorted out before the start of the Pentathlon. 

Now that we have at least one prize (and hopefully a few more on the way), I will add a link to the sign-up form in the OP. As in previous years, you only need to sign up to be eligible for prizes. The official Pentathlon Stats, along with the per user stats for the OCN Team, will be pulled from the individual projects in the Pentathlon. :thumb:


----------



## Spotswood

I will be donating one of our new products: a compact tech tray. This compact test bed is a simple rugged anodized aluminum platform for testing and benching.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

That's a nice looking compact test bench. For years I have had case-less computers sitting on shelves with graphic cards slotted in the motherboard unsupported. I could see where this frame would be nice for stabilizing things in that scenario. 

Speaking of machines sitting on shelves... I am finally doing something about the 2P that has been sitting on a shelf for the past few years; I will be replacing one of my 24 thread machines with a 40 thread machine and even have ordered a 4RU case to put it in... I went with a dual E5-2680v2 since I already had 128GB DDR3 ram from a Natex machine I bought in 2016 which I can split it into 64GB for the 2670v1 and 64GB for the 2680v2... I just needed CPUs and motherboard 
The power supply, cooling, and ssd will come from one of my old Westmere 2P. After the Pentathlon, I will sell both Westmere 2P as previously planned... that stuff is getting old.


----------



## mmonnin

That's what I set the goal of doing as well when I got 128GB from Natex. What board are you putting the E5-2680v2 into?


----------



## bfromcolo

k4m1k4z3 said:


> After the Pentathlon, I will sell both Westmere 2P as previously planned... that stuff is getting old.


My 2xL5640s are trucking along fine. 220W from the wall wide open, 24 threads for WUProp hours. Been running max out for 2 years now since I screwed it to a piece of plywood. Great investment for like $250 for MB, 2xCPU, 24G RAM, PSU, HD. It does OK in a lot of projects, there are few where it is awful though.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

bfromcolo said:


> My 2xL5640s are trucking along fine. 220W from the wall wide open, 24 threads for WUProp hours. Been running max out for 2 years now since I screwed it to a piece of plywood. Great investment for like $250 for MB, 2xCPU, 24G RAM, PSU, HD. It does OK in a lot of projects, there are few where it is awful though.


Yeah, I had bought my HP Z600 with dual E5645 back in 2015 at around $300 for the complete system... wasn't a bad system but is much slower on some projects. I am thinking if lucky, I might get up to half that cost back selling it? 





mmonnin said:


> That's what I set the goal of doing as well when I got 128GB from Natex. What board are you putting the E5-2680v2 into?


Got the following for $270
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157352


----------



## DarkRyder

tis the season to blow the dust out of my rigs and get ready to make some heat..


----------



## tictoc

My gear has been happily crunching away while I was out of town. I hope to have another 2P up and running before the Pentathlon, but I'm not sure if it will happen. 

I'll be sending over our votes for the projects and updating the OP with a sign-up sheet in a few minutes. :thumb:


----------



## tictoc

OCN is now registered for the Pent. 

OP updated with the projects that we nominated. For Swimming I entered [email protected] and broke the tie between Rosetta and Universe. I hadn't voted yet and we had Rosetta for the City Run. :thumb:

There is now a link to the sign up sheet in the OP. You only need to sign-up if you would like to be in the prize drawing.

Speaking of prizes, here is another prize for the Pent:

Sapphire Nitro RX 480 4GB


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's.... wow, that's an awesome prize TicToc!

Also, it starts in like a week? EEP, I should probably get my old 3770k rig set up and whatnot...


----------



## Spotswood

k4m1k4z3 said:


> That's a nice looking compact test bench. For years I have had case-less computers sitting on shelves with graphic cards slotted in the motherboard unsupported. I could see where this frame would be nice for stabilizing things in that scenario.
> 
> ...


The tech tray is completely modular, meaning it can be easily upgraded to a full-blown tech station.










Fans/radiators can be mounted pretty much anywhere you want.


----------



## tictoc

The start of the Pentathlon is only 5+ days away. The Marathon project will be announced sometime in the next two days. 

I'm working on sending out PMs to everyone that was in the BGB Participants Group. Sorry in advance if anyone receives multiple PMs, there is no way for me to use the BGB Group for messaging with the new platform.


----------



## Diffident

tictoc said:


> The start of the Pentathlon is only 5+ days away. The Marathon project will be announced sometime in the next two days.
> 
> I'm working on sending out PMs to everyone that was in the BGB Participants Group. Sorry in advance if anyone receives multiple PMs, there is no way for me to use the BGB Group for messaging with the new platform.


Getting the help of the Folding group would be good idea too.


----------



## mmonnin

5 days away. We could take some chances and start bunkering a project.


----------



## tictoc

[email protected] is the Marathon Project.


----------



## Ithanul

Alrighty. Getting some units downloaded for the 1900X. It nabbed 71 WUs.

The 1950X I bought does not show up till later this week. I won't be able to get it up until Sunday. So, only 16 threads will be going at the moment. But, by Sunday night I should have 48 threads going. May temp the E5-2670V3 on a big X99 board for the event as well. That will give another 24 threads for a total 72 threads.


----------



## AlphaC

Unless *Asteroids* or *Universe* is chosen I think I'll be lazy again and just crunch the Marathon project (NumberFields).


----------



## mmonnin

It hasn't started yet crunchers. Hold those tasks until the 5th.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> It hasn't started yet crunchers. Hold those tasks until the 5th.


I had 18 tasks leak out when I was setting up some additional clients. BOINCTasks was lagging pretty good, and I thought I had swapped over to a different machine to queue up some more tasks. I was actually still on a client that was crunching and had 18 tasks in the queue to upload. :doh:


----------



## Diffident

I let some leak out too. I forgot to change how many days of work to download.


----------



## tictoc

Diffident said:


> I let some leak out too. I forgot to change how many days of work to download.


In that situation you can try to limit the upload rate to .01 KB/S in "Options" > "Computing preferences..." > "Network". That will usually keep any tasks from making it out of the queue while you are grabbing additional tasks. It doesn't always work, but most of the time it will work as long as the tasks aren't really small.


----------



## emoga

tictoc said:


> In that situation you can try to limit the upload rate to .01 KB/S



That's how some of my tasks were released yesterday. Numberfields uploads are pretty small, between 0.25k to 2.00k upload size.


----------



## mmonnin

Can also set max file transfers to 1 in cc_config. Maybe it will try to transfer something else. It'll at least be less than the default of 2 per project. These tasks are pretty small. Another reason for multiple clients since changing max file transfer back to a bigger number would require a client restart to pick up the change.


----------



## cekim

As usual, I still have loads of re-configuring to be ready... Time just needs to calm down already so I can catch up. 

6 GPUs in need of configured hosts... 3 ready to go, but other 6 need OS re-install.

Some power-circuit work to allow everything to run at 100%. Gonna be a busy week, but closer than last year with even more CPU goodness.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ouch, there's apparently a limit of 8 tasks per thread.


----------



## mmonnin

OCNs win last year was mentioned in the Prelude Announcement. 

https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/859-BOINC-Pentathlon-2018-Prelude


----------



## Ithanul

I remember last year there was a more advance to trick to bunkering that involved VMs?

Any one did that with the main OS as Linux hosting the VMs?

Because, right now I got a 1900X sitting still and finished on its bunker on its main OS.


----------



## tictoc

Ithanul said:


> I remember last year there was a more advance to trick to bunkering that involved VMs?
> 
> Any one did that with the main OS as Linux hosting the VMs?
> 
> Because, right now I got a 1900X sitting still and finished on its bunker on its main OS.


VMs work, but it is much easier just to set up another client. On my phone right now, but @mmonnin wrote a great guide that is in the guides and tutorials sub-forum.


----------



## Ithanul

tictoc said:


> VMs work, but it is much easier just to set up another client. On my phone right now, but @mmonnin wrote a great guide that is in the guides and tutorials sub-forum.


Ok, found the guide and made all the folders and config files.

Did that last command. Now, how do I get another Manager open to manage those?

I see the new one running in the processes.

Ok, I found your post in there on how to switch among them. Crap, that did not work and now the manager won't open...
Got manager back up. Everytime I try to connect to the other, it says disconnected at the bottom of manger. Am I missing something?


----------



## tictoc

Ithanul said:


> Ok, found the guide and made all the folders and config files.
> 
> Did that last command. Now, how do I get another Manager open to manage those?
> 
> I see the new one running in the processes.
> 
> Ok, I found your post in there on how to switch among them. Crap, that did not work and now the manager won't open...


You should just be able to open up a terminal and do:


Code:


boincmgr

After it opens you should be able to go to "File" > "Select computer..." (or Ctrl+Shft+I) and enter the hostname with the port you used when you set up the new instance.


Code:


localhost:31422

You can then launch additional BOINC Managers from "File" > "New BOINC Manager window...", to monitor and control other clients.

If you are using BOINCTasks you can just add the additional clients to it, to simplify management.


----------



## Ithanul

tictoc said:


> You should just be able to open up a terminal and do:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> boincmgr
> 
> After it opens you should be able to go to "File" > "Select computer..." (or Ctrl+Shft+I) and enter the hostname with the port you used when you set up the new instance.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> localhost:31422
> 
> You can then launch additional BOINC Managers from "File" > "New BOINC Manager window...", to monitor and control other clients.
> 
> If you are using BOINCTasks you can just add the additional clients to it, to simplify management.


I figured out what I did wrong. The password config file was done wrong.
But, many thanks to you and mmonnin.

Can't remember does BOINCTasks work in Linux?

Wooo, 90 more tasks for the 1900X!

The werid thing is, for some wacky reason the manager won't open new manager windows. Not sure what is up with my install of Mint. Been a bit wacky with BOINC for a while now.


----------



## tictoc

Ithanul said:


> I figured out what I did wrong. The password config file was done wrong.
> But, many thanks to you and mmonnin.
> 
> Can't remember does BOINCTasks work in Linux?


You can't run it natively, but you can run it with Wine.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Ithanul said:


> The werid thing is, for some wacky reason the manager won't open new manager windows. Not sure what is up with my install of Mint. Been a bit wacky with BOINC for a while now.


It doesn't work for me in ubuntu either; no new windows open when I click the button. I also think I am having problems with the password and cant get connected to the new clients on my linux machines so I have a bunker of numberfields and now working on a bunker of universe in the same client... either way it is plenty toasty in here.


----------



## mmonnin

I only ever have one BM open in linux for the base install boinc-client folder. The rest I mange from my windows main computer with BOINCTasks.

I installed Ubuntu 18.04 with 7.9.3 (surprised a beta version is in the repository) over the weekend and it came with the default random character PW. I don't recall there being a PW before, thought it was blank with previous 7.4, 7.6 and 7.8 Linux installs. I couldn't get BOINCTasks to connect until I realized there was a PW. d'oh

AM4 x470 motherboard should arrive tomorrow for a new 2700x main desktop. 16 more threads.


----------



## Ithanul

mmonnin said:


> I only ever have one BM open in linux for the base install boinc-client folder. The rest I mange from my windows main computer with BOINCTasks.
> 
> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 with 7.9.3 (surprised a beta version is in the repository) over the weekend and it came with the default random character PW. I don't recall there being a PW before, thought it was blank with previous 7.4, 7.6 and 7.8 Linux installs. I couldn't get BOINCTasks to connect until I realized there was a PW. d'oh
> 
> AM4 x470 motherboard should arrive tomorrow for a new 2700x main desktop. 16 more threads.


Yeah, there was a password in mine. I just sudo less that config file out and paste it into the manager.

I probably will setup BOINCTasks on my lappy then as that be the easier route to manage if I get all three computers up. Can't wait for that 1950X to show up that I bought.

Depending how long work is tomorrow (got to do road trip to fix a radio), I will try to get the Xeon up and running tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tictoc

Code:


boincmgr -m

From a terminal should start BOINC Manager and allow you to launch additional BOINC Managers.


----------



## Ithanul

tictoc said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> boincmgr -m
> 
> From a terminal should start BOINC Manager and allow you to launch additional BOINC Managers.


That one worked. Thank you.
Would rep you, but seems rep system still be down.

Yah, our rig sigs are back.
Makes up rigs, sees money cost, now I'm a sad panda. Damn, even buying stuff on sale and second hand I still dump out some dough.


----------



## mmonnin

I tried opening a mgr in a new window thing and a 2nd mgr did open.


----------



## tictoc

Less than 12 hours until the start.

Just a reminder to everyone to wait until the initial stats download is complete, before releasing the kraken.


----------



## Finrond

Make sure you guys are all signed up with the google form in the OP.


----------



## tictoc

And away we go. :sonic:


----------



## tictoc

After the first update we are sitting 3rd overall. We are 3rd in both projects.


----------



## Diffident

The servers are being hammered. I'm still slowly uploading one task at a time....and I over 900mb uploads.


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> The servers are being hammered. I'm still slowly uploading one task at a time....and I over 900mb uploads.


This will help. Will have to restart the client to pick up the changes to cc_config. With BHSpin having like 6 files, 2 per project at a time can take awhile.


PHP:


<max_file_xfers_per_project>10</max_file_xfers_per_project> 
<max_file_xfers>10</max_file_xfers>


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> This will help. Will have to restart the client to pick up the changes to cc_config. With BHSpin having like 6 files, 2 per project at a time can take awhile.
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> <max_file_xfers_per_project>10</max_file_xfers_per_project>
> <max_file_xfers>10</max_file_xfers>


Added to all my machines and restarted boinc. All transfers are done now.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

We're 2nd by moving up in NumberFields.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Dont get too excited


----------



## Diffident

Anyone notice that Gridcoin didn't join up this year.


----------



## emoga

Looks like all my tasks are up. :thumb:

Wish a had a spare client or two with loads of tasks....I keep looking for more but I think that's it. :headscrat


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> Anyone notice that Gridcoin didn't join up this year.


They were rejected due to cheating. From chat log on Pent site:



> 18:35 CM (GRC): Team Gridcoin just signed up, looking forwards to this year's pentathalon!
> 21:37 SEARCHER: now up to 15
> 21:50 Hmmm: What happened to Team Gridcoin? lol They say they registered but not on the list
> 22:47 pschoefer: I contacted them via mail, but they have not replied yet... maybe they already lost interest and are focusing on their two challenges they have scheduled in parallel?
> 02:08 disappointed: That's kinda funny, because Team Gridcoin has our registration rejected
> 09:59 Luigi R.: BOINC.Italy is going to register today. We were busy with our forum upgrade.
> 12:22 SEARCHER: now up to 17 teams
> 22:36 Hmmm: Hoping to see Overclock.net and TSC! Russia join, among others
> 02:42 sad: Good to see we're just going to ignore the fact that Team Gridcoin's registration was rejected by SETI Germany. Thanks for excluding us from your competition guys
> 03:35 tictoc: Overclock.net is in.
> 15:58 Cm: Gutted that gridcoin was rejected from participating this year, best of luck to all approved participants.
> 19:50 Coleslaw: Hopefully the email doesn't get overlooked. It would be nice to know why they aren't allowed to compete.
> 07:28 pschoefer: we are deeply concerned about any problems that might effectively destroy the competition
> 07:28 pschoefer: in the last months, there was at least one rogue member of Gridcoin trying to receive Gridcoin rewards while doing no valid work at all
> 07:29 pschoefer: (in case you were wondering why Collatz Conjecture is not available for this years Pentathlon: it was temporarily shut down because of that)
> 07:29 pschoefer: this already happened at at least three projects, and while the Gridcoin community worked with the administrators of those projects to help stopping it, ...
> 07:29 pschoefer: ... they apparently have no good options to deter rogue members from abusing their system and don't exclude projects open to the same kind of exploit from their system
> 07:30 pschoefer: there already was a different kind of rogue Gridcoin member affecting last year's Pentathlon stats, which was not on our radar until after the Pentathlon...
> 07:30 pschoefer: ...while the Gridcoin community was fully aware of this
> 07:30 pschoefer: unfortunately, we also don't have many options below the nuclear one of not running the Pentathlon at all
> 07:31 pschoefer: we did invite those members of team Gridcoin who are interested in the Pentathlon to compete as a seperate team, but they declined
> 10:04 Luigi R.: "we did invite... but they declined" Why?
> 11:09 Cm: The gridcoin reward mechanism will not be manipulated by individuals demanding thousands of users stop earning gridcoin.
> 11:11 Cm: Best of luck with the closed competition, the only way to beat gridcoin in leaderboards these days ;D haha


----------



## tictoc

*edit*
@mmonnin beat me to it.


----------



## emoga

"there already was a different kind of rogue Gridcoin member affecting last year's Pentathlon stats, which was not on our radar until after the Pentathlon..."

Interesting...


----------



## AlphaC

Gridcoin's userbase is not necessarily in the spirit of the competition, which is to get as much work done as possible without putting out baloney results.


----------



## mmonnin

It may have just been 1 bad apple at Collatz but boy did the admin do a lot of work to combat the cheating. All of the apps aren't back yet either. Basically started over it seems.

This comment makes it seem like Gridcoin knew it was happening last year:
"07:30 pschoefer: ...while the Gridcoin community was fully aware of this" 

Was that the person switching teams to fool the stats pickup?


----------



## Genesis1984

I haven't posted on the forum in a while - been pretty busy. Never stopped boincing though. Idk if it's too late to sign up but I just submitted the google form.

-Genesis


----------



## cekim

Ok, well I goofed on a number of fronts... including which "May 5th" was the starting day... 

Thought I had another 12 hours... So, some hasty wiring and setup later... (that 1100-1200W isn't going to move itself... )

For stats, I ran into this last time, as I recall it just "resolved" on its own... 

I have 3 CPIDs as I never seem to find a place where I can enter an existing #:
1. existing:
213b402a0740ea0c9923c95ad00b8711

2. new one for [email protected]:
6e278b19df14d1e49a6dd1d7c473d348

3. new one for [email protected]:
0c78c5fd3946ab2e882d0b3379eebeb1

All are team==overclock.net and user cekim (same email/pwd as well)

Anything I need to do to merge these together? Am I doing it wrong?

I added all 3 as a comma-delimited list to my google.doc submission.

I filled out the google sheet with the first one, so you won't likely find any new results there. 

Up and running now:
72 + 36 threads of Numbers... 
72 + 36 threads of Universe... 

Now that I've sorted out my [email protected]#$ing OCN password for the billionth time, I'll go check out the per project support pages... 

Sorry for the late start.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, my small contribution has been sent off. Putting my "spare" Galaxy S3 onto [email protected] Sure, it isn't much, but it's something.

May or may not get the benching rig into things this year, haven't decided yet due to this early heat wave we've been having.


----------



## cekim

Added 24 more threads from an older server - X5690 3.46GHz 2x6 cores... 

wanted to see the relative performance. So far the relative performance to 2696v3 - is HOT 75-78C

So far typical Universe time for 2696v3 per thread is about ~1:50 (hr:min)
So far typical Universe time for X5690 per thread is estimated at ~3:00-3:15 (hr:min) @ 3.5% done

Hmm, guess I should leave it running... 

Lesson learned from last year... no matter how tempting it may be to run computes on your NFS server.... don't do it... just no... 56 threads doing very little... I ordinarily run jobs on it all the time, but boinc took down my NFS server last year... 

Based on measurements I took before this run, I expect the 2xX5690 is pulling around 400-450W from the wall (UPS). By way of contrast all 4 of the other machines I have running right now are a combined ~1100W (6x2696v3 in 4 systems). That efficiency of scale over 3 generations is far more impressive than the raw per thread throughput.


----------



## mmonnin

Add all projects on one system and the CPIDs will eventually merge as long as you used the same email address between projects.

May 5th, 00:00 UTC which was 8PM EST DST. All events start at 00:00 and announcements I think are at 06:00 12:00, etc a couple days prior to that events start.

Air is hot and full of pollen here too.

Maybe half threads on the NFS server or something to keep the heat down?


----------



## cekim

mmonnin said:


> Add all projects on one system and the CPIDs will eventually merge as long as you used the same email address between projects.
> 
> May 5th, 00:00 UTC which was 8PM EST DST. All events start at 00:00 and announcements I think are at 06:00 12:00, etc a couple days prior to that events start.
> 
> Air is hot and full of pollen here too.
> 
> Maybe half threads on the NFS server or something to keep the heat down?


Good on the CPID - that's what I thought I recalled, but thanks for confirming.

Just braino'd on the time change....

I don't think the NFS crash was heat... I had fans blasting everywhere and CPU's in the high 50's at the time. It acted like the boinc client ran away and NFS client started choking on timeouts... 

Can't risk it at all right now - that server is helping its backup sync and consistency check, so until that's done, nooooooope. 

4.5 GHz 7980XE is running universe as well... That machine is only partially available for fun... it will have to do work during the day, but can play at night...


----------



## Finrond

Will team member stats be available on the OP soon?


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> Will team member stats be available on the OP soon?


I am working on it now. I have the baseline, and now I'm just getting the sheets set up. Unfortunately we can no longer embed GDocs in posts, but I will put a link to the stats in the OP and the second post. :thumb:


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> I am working on it now. I have the baseline, and now I'm just getting the sheets set up. Unfortunately we can no longer embed GDocs in posts, but I will put a link to the stats in the OP and the second post. :thumb:


Awesome!


----------



## bfromcolo

Late to the party, had guests and can't run all the gear while people are staying in the room with my systems.


----------



## mmonnin

Heh, EG complaining about the stats on Pent site yet has done nothing in it yet. Nothing in Universe and 100k in NF with multiple 2P machines.


----------



## cekim

mmonnin said:


> Heh, EG complaining about the stats on Pent site yet has done nothing in it yet. Nothing in Universe and 100k in NF with multiple 2P machines.


120K Universe and 74K Numbers... kinda heavy on Unverse as I was running some experiments (it shorter so faster to results...)

No bunkers... I failed to get ready in time for that...


----------



## emoga

cekim said:


> No bunkers... I failed to get ready in time for that...



No worries. We're glad you're helping out. :thumb:


----------



## AlphaC

My upload queue is still buggy. On my Ryzen 7 2700X machine not a single WU has been downloaded last night because it was saturated with upload requests. At least 50 tasks in that queue...

Constant "http transient error".



> [file_xfer] file transfer status -184 (transient HTTP error)


----------



## cekim

AlphaC said:


> My upload queue is still buggy. On my Ryzen 7 2700X machine not a single WU has been downloaded last night because it was saturated with upload requests. At least 50 tasks in that queue...
> 
> Constant "http transient error".


Which project? No ideas other than to say, I'm not seeing any issue on either project here, so something between you and them, not them. Did you bunker prior to this? Maybe firewall rules not quite right?


----------



## Egilman

mmonnin said:


> Heh, EG complaining about the stats on Pent site yet has done nothing in it yet. Nothing in Universe and 100k in NF with multiple 2P machines.


Didn't run any bunkers this year, and not running Universe. I've only got three machines and five GPU's and the GPU's are on Primegrid.

Had a bunch of GPUs and two machines quit on me all at once just like last year... 6 7990's gone.

So no I won't be putting on very big numbers this year. You'll need to wait until I fill these machines with 1080ti's I think 18 of them will do. (with 288 xeon cores)

But anyway misfortune happens to us all in this business.

AND....

Just stopped by to say hi..... Good luck in the pentathlon guys..... Hope you bring it like last year. :thumb:
(but I think SG is laying for ya)


----------



## AlphaC

cekim said:


> Which project? No ideas other than to say, I'm not seeing any issue on either project here, so something between you and them, not them. Did you bunker prior to this? Maybe firewall rules not quite right?


It's not firewall rules, I can see some were uploaded last night waiting for validation :S

Tried rebooting, adding OpenDNS, new MAC address via VirtualBox... maybe will try full reboot of host soon

edit: Full reboot of host seems to solve it temporarily , I only get 7 WUs uploaded and then the issue occurs once more

edit2 : I edited the */var/lib/boinc/cc_config.xml* in leafpad (fedora lxde) to add <http_1_0>1</http_1_0>. Debian directory is */var/lib/boinc-client/cc_config.xml *. For Windows it is *C:\ProgramData\BOINC\cc_config.xml *. This flag is placed under <options> . It worked. Many thanks to mmonnin :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

cekim said:


> 120K Universe and 74K Numbers... kinda heavy on Unverse as I was running some experiments (it shorter so faster to results...)
> 
> No bunkers... I failed to get ready in time for that...


As emoga said, its all good. That's some healthy production for less than a day. All those cores should kick butt over the next two weeks.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Egilman said:


> Didn't run any bunkers this year, and not running Universe. I've only got three machines and five GPU's and the GPU's are on Primegrid.
> 
> Had a bunch of GPUs and two machines quit on me all at once just like last year... 6 7990's gone.
> 
> So no I won't be putting on very big numbers this year. You'll need to wait until I fill these machines with 1080ti's I think 18 of them will do. (with 288 xeon cores)
> 
> But anyway misfortune happens to us all in this business.
> 
> AND....
> 
> Just stopped by to say hi..... Good luck in the pentathlon guys..... Hope you bring it like last year. :thumb:
> (but I think SG is laying for ya)


Definitely a different scene this year without gridcoin in the event. I am just waiting for TeAm AnandTech to drop their bunkers... they must still be holding some bunkers back 
We will see what happens for the GPU project... if it turns out to be SETI I doubt we can place 1st, we can just give it the best we have.


----------



## mmonnin

Egilman said:


> Didn't run any bunkers this year, and not running Universe. I've only got three machines and five GPU's and the GPU's are on Primegrid.
> 
> Had a bunch of GPUs and two machines quit on me all at once just like last year... 6 7990's gone.
> 
> So no I won't be putting on very big numbers this year. You'll need to wait until I fill these machines with 1080ti's I think 18 of them will do. (with 288 xeon cores)
> 
> But anyway misfortune happens to us all in this business.
> 
> AND....
> 
> Just stopped by to say hi..... Good luck in the pentathlon guys..... Hope you bring it like last year. :thumb:
> (but I think SG is laying for ya)


That sucks about all the dead hardware.

1080Ti might stay up in price. A new mining algo is making better usage of the GDDR5X and hash rate went up.

Overall participation seems lower this year so we probably won't be winning any events.

Good luck.



k4m1k4z3 said:


> Definitely a different scene this year without gridcoin in the event. I am just waiting for TeAm AnandTech to drop their bunkers... they must still be holding some bunkers back
> We will see what happens for the GPU project... if it turns out to be SETI I doubt we can place 1st, we can just give it the best we have.


TAAT passes us in NF this morning. By a lot.


----------



## mmonnin

AlphaC said:


> It's not firewall rules, I can see some were uploaded last night waiting for validation :S
> 
> Tried rebooting, adding OpenDNS, new MAC address via VirtualBox... maybe will try full reboot of host soon
> 
> edit: Full reboot of host seems to solve it temporarily , I only get 7 WUs uploaded and then the issue occurs once more


If you turn on some more logging options what does the event log say?

Screen from BOINC Manager default options.


----------



## cekim

mmonnin said:


> That sucks about all the dead hardware.
> Overall participation seems lower this year so we probably won't be winning any events.


Everybody be kung fu mining or what? ;-)

and yes egilman, that sounds like a lot of bad days... sorry to hear that.


Allright maggots... get to crunching!


----------



## tictoc

OCN Team individual stats link is now in the 2nd post

Might as well add it here too. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kkpfLPMlbujoYwQCwAJBAvSlJlevTCKY4PQvSGIL3KU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## cekim

Hmm, my NF isn't showing up at boincstats.com... 

I have ~100K there now locally..

290k of universe, of which boincstats shows 221K so far, but some lag is expected.


----------



## tictoc

cekim said:


> Hmm, my NF isn't showing up at boincstats.com...
> 
> I have ~100K there now locally..
> 
> 290k of universe, of which boincstats shows 221K so far, but some lag is expected.


BOINCStats only updates once per day. I also forgot to start the update script for the individual stats. Those are now out of sync, but should be good around at the top of the hour, and then every hour after that.


----------



## emoga

cekim said:


> Hmm, my NF isn't showing up at boincstats.com...


FreeDC finally updated Numberfields and it now shows your stats. :thumb:

Yours

Teams


----------



## tictoc

The Day 1 Daily Bulletin is up: https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/861-BOINC-Pentathlon-2018-Day-1


----------



## cekim

emoga said:


> FreeDC finally updated Numberfields and it now shows your stats. :thumb:
> 
> Yours
> 
> Teams


great... thanks for the help and confirmation... 

I'm seeing why I had a lot of issues last year on one machine that I neglected to update. It's running older versions of the client. 5 of 6 machines came up without issue and continue to chug along. This one has everything Gtk related slowly losing its mind. Its running headless, but I'm running psensor and the bioncmanager client via ssh and little by little the UI elements of that connection are freezing up. The client seems to be fine... 

I may have to pause it and update evrerything (CentOS/boinc) on that host before too long...


----------



## cekim

One of many reasons I do this.... discovered I need to re-paste one of my KVM server's CPUs :-o

92C !!!

It's twin (same CPUs/system x3650 2xX5690) are holding at 74C and 75C on Universe... I re-pasted the "cool" one when I got it. The one that's running hot seemed fine running stressapp, so I didn't bother, but clearly it needs it.


----------



## Diffident

cekim said:


> great... thanks for the help and confirmation...
> 
> I'm seeing why I had a lot of issues last year on one machine that I neglected to update. It's running older versions of the client. 5 of 6 machines came up without issue and continue to chug along. This one has everything Gtk related slowly losing its mind. Its running headless, but I'm running psensor and the bioncmanager client via ssh and little by little the UI elements of that connection are freezing up. The client seems to be fine...
> 
> I may have to pause it and update evrerything (CentOS/boinc) on that host before too long...


Are you forwarding X through ssh?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> OCN Team individual stats link is now in the 2nd post
> 
> Might as well add it here too.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kkpfLPMlbujoYwQCwAJBAvSlJlevTCKY4PQvSGIL3KU/edit?usp=sharing


Wooohoooo! I can be happy with 16th place on the team since I only have 6-8 threads working away at NumberFields, with the occasional drop to zero when gaming.


----------



## cekim

Diffident said:


> Are you forwarding X through ssh?


Yes... 

I am running a VNC on a central machine, then on virtual windows of that VNC, I have a terminal ssh'd into each machine where I run the boinc client/manager/temp sensors/log watchers, etc... ... So each client gets its own virtual desktop.

The virtual desktop with the old version of boincmanager is the only one misbehaving... 
I have a virtual desktop (see lower right) that looks like this for each compute node on a singel VNC that I can check from anywhere...

You can see in the 2nd one boincmanager has now segfaulted and closed... I just need to pause the client and update the machine... It's been idle for a while prior to this... Client seems to run fine despite the manager issues.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.seti-germany.de/forum/content/862-BOINC-Pentathlon-2018-Day-2


> *Day 2 - 06 May 2018*
> 
> 
> On the second day, after the gun smoke has cleared, the individual power of each team is coming to the fore. It is now apparent which tempo the teams feel they can maintain over the distance, ensuring the heads in their strategy departments are smouldering.
> 
> *Marathon*
> SUSA’s margin grows and grows and grows and grows and grows and P3D must now decide if an attempt at Gold is still worthwhile or better to try and secure #2. However, my dear readers, the marathon is long and arduous and it’s far too early for preliminary decisions. Thus, SG have slowly but steadily crunched their way to #3 und will employ all available means to rough up the green planet.
> 
> The same goes for Team China (#5). The Chinese have made up a lot of ground so that OCP should slowly be getting concerned about keeping #4. Behind them, TAAT are holding steady at #6 although under pressure from OCN (#7). The gap behind is quite considerable. AF at #8 might have motivation problems but a glance to the rear should quickly fix that. CNT (#9), RKN (#10) and MK (#11) have decided not to make it easy for the Francophones. Especially Meisterkühler have been running their soles red hot In the last few hours.
> 
> As the Marathon will be our steady companion in the next few days, let’s take a quick look at Swimming. There’s not a dry patch to be seen which doesn’t mean that the heat hasn’t been turned up.
> 
> *Swimming*
> Here too, SUSA are ahead of P3D. However, the margin isn’t quite as large as at the Marathon. The little green men need to increase power or face swallowing SUSA’s wastewater. A haze over the water is obscuring the battle for #3. No, it’s not Fog – the fog of doom. The tension has reached boiling point: OCP are valiantly holding on to #3 but Team China (#4), OCN (#5) as well as SG (#6) are following in their wake. Here, no decision has yet been made, hopefully not too much water will evaporate as that would leave them swimming on dry land.
> 
> Will RKN (#7) be able to enter the fray? Going by my experience I rather doubt it but in the Pentathlon, nothing is impossible. The Germans are at least able to keep their distance to [email protected] (#8) which the Poles are failing to do with TAAT (#9) and CNT (#10). It’s red alert east of the river Oder.
> 
> AF (#11) are not keeping up the pace but are also not put under enough pressure by BOINC.Italy (#12), Chinese Dream (#13), MK (#14) and [email protected] (#15). USA at #16 are keeping [email protected] (#17) at bay whereby there’s hardly any pressure from Ukraine (#18), BOINCstats (#19) and LITOMYSL (#20). The Czechs have got LTT Forums (#21) and Das Kartell (#22) breathing down their neck. It’s not yet clear to what extend SETIKAH (#23) and AMD Users (#24) will be able to muscle in. However, we shouldn’t dismiss that possibility.
> 
> *Overall*
> There are some noticeable changes in the overall standings. Even though SUSA and P3D are leading the field, there are quite a few skirmishes behind them. OCP are holding on to #3 and with a glance in their rearview mirror can’t miss the angry looking boys and girls from SG who are slowly making up ground.
> 
> Team China (#5) have pushed past OCN (#6) and will now try and light the fire under the German eagle’s bottom. Whilst TAAT hold on to #7, RKN (#8) and CNT (#9) are involved in a little skirmish in which AF (also at #9) decided to meddle. MK were able to improve their rank to #11 and have thereby overtaken Chinese Dream (#12) and BOINC.Italy (#13) and at the same time kept USA (#14) at a distance.
> 
> [email protected] (#15) are continuing to buzz about in Neverland and able to enjoy the show in front and behind. [email protected] (#16) are currently engaged in a duel with [email protected] (#17), one point difference is hardly anything at all. Are Ukraine (#18) willing and able to step in? At the moment there doesn’t appear to be much danger to the rear as AMD Users (#19) and the duo of Das Kartell and BOINCstats at #20, LITOMYSL (#22) and UK BOINC Team (#23) are already trailing quite a bit behind.
> 
> [email protected] (#24) are trying to keep LTT Forums (#25) off their back and will be keeping a watchful eye out for 2ch (#26). At the end of the field, [email protected] (#27), Crystal Dream (also at #27), USArmy (#28) and BOINC Confederation (#29) have all managed to collect some points.
> 
> And where do we go from here? Questions over questions:
> - At Swimming, will Team China take over #3?
> - At the Marathon, can P3D put SUSA under pressure?
> - And when will AF put aside their cheese and wine and start crunching?
> 
> It remains exciting at the BOINC Pentathlon.
> 
> Jeeper


----------



## Diffident

cekim said:


> Yes...
> 
> I am running a VNC on a central machine, then on virtual windows of that VNC, I have a terminal ssh'd into each machine where I run the boinc client/manager/temp sensors/log watchers, etc... ... So each client gets its own virtual desktop.
> 
> The virtual desktop with the old version of boincmanager is the only one misbehaving...
> I have a virtual desktop (see lower right) that looks like this for each compute node on a singel VNC that I can check from anywhere...
> 
> You can see in the 2nd one boincmanager has now segfaulted and closed... I just need to pause the client and update the machine... It's been idle for a while prior to this... Client seems to run fine despite the manager issues.


Instead of the VNC, why not use boincmanger that is on your main machine to control your other machines. I use one instance of boincmanger that is on my desktop to control my other machines, all the others being headless.

Create remote_hosts.cfg in the boinc directory on each of your machines with the IP of the machine you want to control it from, restart boinc on each machine, then enter the hostname or IP of the machine you want to control under Select computer in boincmanager.


----------



## cekim

Diffident said:


> Instead of the VNC, why not use boincmanger that is on your main machine to control your other machines. I use one instance of boincmanger that is on my desktop to control my other machines, all the others being headless.
> 
> Create remote_hosts.cfg in the boinc directory on each of your machines with the IP of the machine you want to control it from, restart boinc on each machine, then enter the hostname or IP of the machine you want to control under Select computer in boincmanager.


Was going to try that as well... Given that I started late, I picked up where I left off... So, less than ideal.

Couldn't find a linux manager client that handled multiple connections in the same UI - which was also part of why I hadn't yet tried what you suggest. Was hoping that problem hd been solved in the last year.

Don't have a running windows machine to run a client there... All booted into linux right now.


----------



## Diffident

cekim said:


> Was going to try that as well... Given that I started late, I picked up where I left off... So, less than ideal.
> 
> Couldn't find a linux manager client that handled multiple connections in the same UI - which was also part of why I hadn't yet tried what you suggest. Was hoping that problem hd been solved in the last year.
> 
> Don't have a running windows machine to run a client there... All booted into linux right now.


boincmanager that is packaged with boinc will do, no need to find anything else. It's works in linux, that's what all my machines are running.


----------



## cekim

Diffident said:


> boincmanager that is packaged with boinc will do, no need to find anything else. It's works in linux, that's what all my machines are running.


It views multiple clients at once now??? 

hmm, will have to look again.


----------



## Diffident

cekim said:


> It views multiple clients at once now???
> 
> hmm, will have to look again.


Well technically no, you look at them one at a time, unless you open up multiple instances.


----------



## cekim

Diffident said:


> Well technically no, you look at them one at a time, unless you open up multiple instances.


Ah, ok...

The reason I was using VNC was twofold:
1. Central place I can check from tablet, phone, pc, remotely, etc...
2. Ability to quickly check load and logs for issues. Had plenty of hiccups last year with random things killing a work queue. Could lose 1/2 a day of computes that way. So far so good, these two projects so far appear much more stable than some we encountered last year.

I did run into an automated raid6 check... had to disable that is it ground everything to its knees late last night.

Nyet... array is fine... keep going!


----------



## mmonnin

I use BOINCTasks to control multiple clients on local and network computers.

--daemon also works if you want to don't to view the event log in the term window. Although I've only used it for the client. I don't actually use BOINC Manager, just BOINCTasks.


----------



## cekim

mmonnin said:


> I use BOINCTasks to control multiple clients on local and network computers.
> 
> --daemon also works if you want to don't to view the event log in the term window. Although I've only used it for the client. I don't actually use BOINC Manager, just BOINCTasks.


Looks good... just don't have any windows boxen running right now to do that... Could do wine, but that's usually a science experiment itself.


----------



## tictoc

cekim said:


> Looks good... just don't have any windows boxen running right now to do that... Could do wine, but that's usually a science experiment itself.


boinctui is an ncurses based terminal program that can monitor and control multiple clients.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/27068281-post6.html


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Got my 1950X, will be working on getting it up and running.

Where some 32 threads help out the most?


----------



## mmonnin

Ithanul said:


> Ok. Got my 1950X, will be working on getting it up and running.
> 
> Where some 32 threads help out the most?


Universe. We are ahead by quite a bit in NumberFields and Universe is a shorter event.


----------



## Ithanul

mmonnin said:


> Universe. We are ahead by quite a bit in NumberFields and Universe is a shorter event.


Alright. I will hopefully have it up tonight.

O boy, my computer room going to be toasty with three computers going. I kind of dreading the GPU crunching part when it comes up.

Might go by a big box fan to help move air around on this 2nd floor or find a way to direct the cooler air on the first floor up to the second floor.


----------



## bfromcolo

Looks like Rosetta is the Sprint project starting in a bit less than 72 hours.


----------



## cekim

2 more machines up and running now and all but 2 GPUs ready to go when we get there. Remaining GPUs might be ready later tonight... I need to stuff them into a host without breaking the water loop to speed things up.


----------



## Starbomba

I really miscalculated for this pentathlon, hardware-wise. However, i'm full steam with my E5-2650 and my R3 1200 @ 4.1 GHz, with my Fury X and RX 460 on standby.


----------



## tictoc

For all the Final Fantasy players, we have a very cool prize donation from @Ithanul.

Thanks to Ithanul for a donating a Cloud amiibo. :cheers:


----------



## tictoc

Some more prizes to add to the pool.

Overclock.net will be giving away (5) 1 year Overclocked accounts.

Just a reminder, in order to be eligible for prizes, you need to sign up on the linked Google Form in the OP.:thumb:


----------



## Finrond

Awesome! Everyone loves prizes 

Thanks for the donations all!


----------



## cekim

Finrond said:


> Awesome! Everyone loves prizes
> 
> Thanks for the donations all!


Speak for yourself... I hate fun and free things. ;-)


----------



## tictoc

Update on the Overclocked accounts. The (5) Overclocked accounts, will be lifetime accounts rather than the 1 year membership.


----------



## spdaimon

mmonnin said:


> Universe. We are ahead by quite a bit in NumberFields and Universe is a shorter event.


Ok, I'll throw my two 2Ps 100% at it, right now they are mixed, and leave the i7s to Numbers. The NumbersFields tasks take so long... about 8 hours on my E5s, and not much shorter on the i7s.


----------



## Ithanul

spdaimon said:


> Ok, I'll throw my two 2Ps 100% at it, right now they are mixed, and leave the i7s to Numbers. The NumbersFields tasks take so long... about 8 hours on my E5s, and not much shorter on the i7s.


Yeah, seems to take a while on Intel chips. My TR though, it chomps through those at around 2 hrs on the Get Decic Fields and about 5 hrs on the Septics. Its under Linux Mint Mate, so that maybe helping a bit.


----------



## McPaste

bfromcolo said:


> Looks like Rosetta is the Sprint project starting in a bit less than 72 hours.


I'll put 12 threads on this to start bunkering.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> Some more prizes to add to the pool.
> 
> Overclock.net will be giving away (5) 1 year Overclocked accounts.
> 
> Just a reminder, in order to be eligible for prizes, you need to sign up on the linked Google Form in the OP.:thumb:





tictoc said:


> Updte on the Overclocked accounts. The (5) Overclocked accounts, will be lifetime accounts rather than the 1 year membership.


Sweet, glad to hear they're lifetime!


....I'd add in something else, but maybe I should poke a certain someone privately about that. "Not happy about it" is definitely a good summary though.


----------



## cekim

Totally random thought - AWS has now made it remarkably easy to track the relative cost of this enterprise... 

https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/on-demand/

c4 are "compute optimized" Haswell generation processors... 

$0.398 for 8 VCPUs (I'm a little fuzzy on threads vs cores in their pricing - _think_ they are pricing allocated cores... the E5-2666 v3 is a 9 core CPU)

(186/8) * 96 hrs x 0.398 = $888

It would go up if I allocated cores the same way they are on my net, but that gives a ballpark...


----------



## tictoc

The City Run project is [email protected]


----------



## cekim

chuckle... Thought I was done with electrical/power provisioning... 

Fired up Asteroids on my 7980XE (relatively new setup) and the UPS says otherwise... (over-current - beeeeeeeeep).


----------



## tictoc

cekim said:


> chuckle... Thought I was done with electrical/power provisioning...
> 
> Fired up Asteroids on my 7980XE (relatively new setup) and the UPS says otherwise... (over-current - beeeeeeeeep).


In Linux, almost all the CPU tasks I get are AVX tasks. There are also NVIDIA GPU tasks available, Normally I don't run the GPU tasks, because they are very inefficient. However, that's all I'm running right now, so I can keep my CPUs on other projects.


----------



## cekim

tictoc said:


> In Linux, almost all the CPU tasks I get are AVX tasks. There are also NVIDIA GPU tasks available, Normally I don't run the GPU tasks, because they are very inefficient. However, that's all I'm running right now, so I can keep my CPUs on other projects.


I set Asteroids to GPU only for the same reason. The machine that tripped the UPS's warning is sharing that UPS with another machine, but also running 18 threads of Universe + 18 threads of Numbers. I fired up 2x1080ti worth of Asteroids which is likely to have the entire box using 700-900W total. I forgot that box was sharing a UPS with a 5960x running 16 threads of Universe + 1080 of Asteroids.


----------



## tictoc

Power juggling is fun. I fried my 2500W UPS, so now I have a random mix of smaller units. I ended up adding a second PSU and UPS to my main machine, which was quite a bit cheaper than stepping up to a UPS large enough to handle the load.


----------



## AlphaC

tictoc said:


> In Linux, almost all the CPU tasks I get are AVX tasks. There are also NVIDIA GPU tasks available, Normally I don't run the GPU tasks, because they are very inefficient. However, that's all I'm running right now, so I can keep my CPUs on other projects.


Which reminds me , if your Ryzen segfaults don't run the AVX units. I remember last year while testing the R7 1700X I had segfaulted (SEGV) every Asteroids AVX unit in seconds but the SSE ones were fine.


----------



## mmonnin

I'll fire up Asteroids on the GPUs tonight since I have plenty of Rosetta on 2nd clients on each PC crunching away.
@AlphaC You have an early Zen chip right? Before the segfault update AMD did? I don't recall if I ever tried it on my 1950x. I'll be sure to try the 1950x and 2700x.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> I'll fire up Asteroids on the GPUs tonight since I have plenty of Rosetta on 2nd clients on each PC crunching away.
> 
> @*AlphaC* You have an early Zen chip right? Before the segfault update AMD did? I don't recall if I ever tried it on my 1950x. I'll be sure to try the 1950x and 2700x.


My 1700, that I got at release and it does have the segfault bug, has completed 100s of AVX tasks in Linux without a problem.

I recently ran it and there were no issues. 

**Edit*
*AVX tasks are still an issue if you are runnning an early Ryzen CPU with the segfault bug. They don't all fail instantly, but they do seem to eventually fall apart.

AVX tasks from March: http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/results.php?hostid=522897&offset=80&show_names=0&state=6&appid=


----------



## Diffident

How do you select only SSE tasks for Asteriods?

I guess I need to change my plan. I was going to run Asteroids on my Ryzen system and Rosetta on my i3.


----------



## AlphaC

Should be running Numberfields on Ryzen if you don't care for astronomy. It's MUCH faster than Intel.

Then again you could also bunker [email protected] if you prefer , as it is quorum 1 (i.e. you don't need a "wingman" to validate).


----------



## Diffident

AlphaC said:


> Should be running Numberfields on Ryzen if you don't care for astronomy. It's MUCH faster than Intel.


I already have Numberfields running on my 2P. I always run the Marathon on my 2P and juggle everything else on my other 2 systems.


----------



## cekim

tictoc said:


> Power juggling is fun. I fried my 2500W UPS, so now I have a random mix of smaller units. I ended up adding a second PSU and UPS to my main machine, which was quite a bit cheaper than stepping up to a UPS large enough to handle the load.


Yeah, I've gone through enough UPS hardware over the years that I generally opt for decent, smaller, multiple units rather than one big giant one.


----------



## tictoc

Diffident said:


> How do you select only SSE tasks for Asteriods?
> 
> I guess I need to change my plan. I was going to run Asteroids on my Ryzen system and Rosetta on my i3.


You can't select them separately. FWIW, when I was running Asteroids in March I only got about 20 AVX tasks, out of the 2k that I ran, on my my Ryzen machine. It's different on my Intel machines which seem to get mostly AVX tasks. The Asteroids server must try and match up AVX tasks to Intel, since that's where they will run the best.


----------



## AlphaC

Eh the server likely gave up AVX units on my R7 system last year after failing so many AVX tasks. I suspect if you run a new system (i.e. report a new machine ID to BOINC) then it will reset this server-side but that's what I observed. (it may just be confirmation bias though)

The cutoff supposedly is week 25.

edit: mine was batch 1707SUT


----------



## mmonnin

BOINC should auto select the best app for your CPU based on Average processing based on GFlops. If you click a host's details then application details show link it will show Gflops per app. This is tictoc's host since he said he ran multiple apps. Looks like AVX is a bit better than SSE2 and SSE3. Based on that the server should send hosts the best one.

http://asteroidsathome.net/boinc/host_app_versions.php?hostid=446091


----------



## Starbomba

Good to know about the Asteroids AVX tasks. I am currently running NumberFields on my Ryzen 3 and Universe on my E5 2650. Seems like i'll do half Universe half Asteroids on my Xeon, then switch over to Asteroids on the Xeon. Or should i do Rosetta? I'm preparing a bunker on my laptop, but i will need to use it next week so i can't go full throttle on it.


----------



## mmonnin

If you have any GPUs bunker them on Asteroids atm until the real GPU project comes out. That's probably the only definite. CPUs can be split between the projects as you wish. Bunkering Rosetta/Asteroids and running NF/Universe.

Status between OCN and other teams is pretty steady in NF/Universe. I'm guessing people will go hard for Rosetta since it's the short Sprint project. It's a quorum 1 project so there's no waiting on wingmen.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, unless there's any OpenGL tasks, my GPUs will have to sit until Cross Country, as i only have AMD cards.I do plan to fire my laptop's GT 740m, but that will be with me for 1-2 days before i have to go back to work.


----------



## mmonnin

Starbomba said:


> Well, unless there's any OpenGL tasks, my GPUs will have to sit until Cross Country, as i only have AMD cards.I do plan to fire my laptop's GT 740m, but that will be with me for 1-2 days before i have to go back to work.


Ah well that sucks. There are only 3 GPU projects, so you could run them before hand and hope some of the tasks you complete have your wingman complete during the petition. Sometimes it takes weeks before tasks are returned. SETI has tasks within deadline range and can use AMD cards.


----------



## tictoc

Starbomba said:


> Good to know about the Asteroids AVX tasks. I am currently running NumberFields on my Ryzen 3 and Universe on my E5 2650. Seems like i'll do half Universe half Asteroids on my Xeon, then switch over to Asteroids on the Xeon. Or should i do Rosetta? I'm preparing a bunker on my laptop, but i will need to use it next week so i can't go full throttle on it.


That sounds like a good plan. We are still somewhat within striking distance of TaT in the Marathon, and Zen CPUs do very well on NumberFields. 
When I was doing a dry-run on the Rosetta stats, I noticed your points going up in Rosetta. You might have some tasks leaking out.


----------



## AlphaC

I think if the current scoring is any indication we need to really build up Rosetta WUs once it starts (it's quorum 1) because there's probably large bunkers being made to be dropped right before the end of it. 

We're 4.4 mil ahead in Universe and 2.8 Million behind so it's a large gap either way. By daily output, the teams under us are behind ~500K daily output while SETI Germany has amassed over 1.4 Million daily output advantage. That's over 64 threads of Haswell level performance I think, as far as our gap to the team below us.

Because Universe is quorum 2 I feel it unlikely a massive dump of WUs would occur at the last minute : I think the opposing teams would leave at least 12 hours for validations to happen. Could be wrong though as the two teams under us are slowly building up WUs much like SETI Germany did on the first day.

Anyone else have an analysis of our situation?


----------



## Starbomba

tictoc said:


> When I was doing a dry-run on the Rosetta stats, I noticed your points going up in Rosetta. You might have some tasks leaking out.


Yeah, i noticed that today morning. I fixed that already, thanks!


----------



## mmonnin

AlphaC said:


> I think if the current scoring is any indication we need to really build up Rosetta WUs once it starts (it's quorum 1) because there's probably large bunkers being made to be dropped right before the end of it.
> 
> We're 4.4 mil ahead in Universe and 2.8 Million behind so it's a large gap either way. By daily output, the teams under us are behind ~500K daily output while SETI Germany has amassed over 1.4 Million daily output advantage. That's over 64 threads of Haswell level performance I think, as far as our gap to the team below us.
> 
> Because Universe is quorum 2 I feel it unlikely a massive dump of WUs would occur at the last minute : I think the opposing teams would leave at least 12 hours for validations to happen. Could be wrong though as the two teams under us are slowly building up WUs much like SETI Germany did on the first day.
> 
> Anyone else have an analysis of our situation?


Yeah with 2 days left if the next two teams stay at the same rate as today they would come about even to OCN if we produced nothing more. But we've got our queues and pending validation tasks yet.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Yeah with 2 days left if the next two teams stay at the same rate as today they would come about even to OCN if we produced nothing more. But we've got our queues and pending validation tasks yet.


Also, CNT is not that far behind us in the Marathon, and looking at the last hour, they are possibly loading up to drop a bomb in Rosetta or the Marathon. 

Too many projects, need moar corez.


----------



## tictoc

Time to crank up some GPUs. The Cross Country Project is PrimeGrid.


----------



## bfromcolo

Are there any particular Prime Grid tasks that return more points per minute of GPU time than others? It's been a while since I ran this, my preferences were set to get the monster 200 hour tasks.


----------



## tictoc

bfromcolo said:


> Are there any particular Prime Grid tasks that return more points per minute of GPU time than others? It's been a while since I ran this, my preferences were set to get the monster 200 hour tasks.


PPS sieve is probably what you want, quick run times and quick turnarounds. Some of the GFN tasks have good points, but they are huge and validation can take forever.


----------



## mmonnin

PPS Sieve for sure. GFN is DP I think vs PPS being SP. Points are better as the GFN # goes up but still nowhere what PPS Sieve does and the validation part would ruin it for a competition. I think only the low # GFNs like 15 have no validation. Sometimes it takes weeks to get a GFN 20-22 validated.


----------



## mmonnin

Project votes by team were announced with the 5th project:

List of project suggestions:

16 votes for [email protected] [⇒ chosen for Sprint] (AMD Users, BOINC.Italy, [email protected], [email protected], BOINCstats, L'Alliance Francophone, Overclock.net, Planet 3DNow!, Rechenkraft.net, SETI.Germany, [email protected], Team 2ch, TeAm AnandTech, Team China, USA, [H]ard|OCP)
14 votes for [email protected] [⇒ chosen for City Run] (BOINC.Italy, [email protected], [email protected], Czech National Team, L'Alliance Francophone, LITOMYSL, Planet 3DNow!, SETI.Bitola, SETI.Germany, [email protected], Team 2ch, TeAm AnandTech, Team China, Ukraine)
13 votes for PrimeGrid [⇒ chosen for Cross Country] (AMD Users, [email protected], [email protected], BOINCstats, [email protected], Czech National Team, LITOMYSL, Planet 3DNow!, [email protected], Team 2ch, Team China, USA, [H]ard|OCP)
11 votes for [email protected] [not chosen because another GPU project got more votes] (BOINC.Italy, [email protected], [email protected], SETI.Bitola, SETI.Germany, [email protected], Team 2ch, TeAm AnandTech, Team China, Ukraine, [H]ard|OCP)
10 votes for [email protected] [⇒ chosen for Swimming] ([email protected], BOINCstats, L'Alliance Francophone, Overclock.net, Planet 3DNow!, Rechenkraft.net, SETI.Bitola, SETI.Germany, Ukraine, [H]ard|OCP)
9 votes for Citizen Science Grid (AMD Users, [email protected], [email protected], Czech National Team, LITOMYSL, Rechenkraft.net, SETI.Bitola, TeAm AnandTech, Ukraine)
7 votes for Amicable Numbers (BOINC Confederation, [email protected], L'Alliance Francophone, Overclock.net, Rechenkraft.net, SETI.USA, USA)
6 votes for RakeSearch (AMD Users, BOINC Confederation, [email protected], Czech National Team, LITOMYSL, SETI.USA)
5 votes for SRBase (BOINC Confederation, BOINC.Italy, [email protected], [email protected], Overclock.net)
4 votes for [email protected] (BOINCstats, SETI.USA x2, USA)
1 vote for YAFU (BOINC Confederation)


----------



## Finrond

Daaayuuum TAAT is making their move in Universe.


----------



## mmonnin

Yup, xii5ku again.


----------



## AlphaC

4 hours til contact :S

edit: looks like Anandtech surpassed us now


----------



## mmonnin

Expect the same in all other projects as well.


----------



## Diffident

We have lower participation this year. We need Beercan and his army of computers.


----------



## AlphaC

I blame GPU pricing. Not everyone wants to make new Ryzen systems when everything GPU-wise new costs as much as 2016 if not more.


----------



## cekim

That was a heck of a random bunker dump...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Nah, that's just how they roll.


----------



## mmonnin

That user always does this during competitions. They did it many times last year in the Formula BOINC Sprints.


----------



## 10esseeTony

Oddly enough, we learned some of the finer points of bunker building from you guys. RESPECT my brudders! Miss you guys! Sure hope to see you pull some incredible stunt like last year on at least one of the projects! Good times!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

mmonnin said:


> That user always does this during competitions. They did it many times last year in the Formula BOINC Sprints.


Speaking of that, there is a formula boinc sprint right now on Moo!


----------



## mmonnin

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Speaking of that, there is a formula boinc sprint right now on Moo!


Ha yeah I looked it right before I submitted that post but we're prob not going to score any points anyway so I didn't bother.


----------



## Finrond

Ya, pentathlon is more important! Although I might throw some moo on one of my gpus if i cant get it to stop throwing errors on PG.

EDIT: Well I got it working but its stuck at 500mhz for some reason. Hmmm GPUz reports my board power limit as 20w which is off by about.... 8x.


----------



## Finrond

10esseeTony said:


> Oddly enough, we learned some of the finer points of bunker building from you guys. RESPECT my brudders! Miss you guys! Sure hope to see you pull some incredible stunt like last year on at least one of the projects! Good times!


You guys are killin it this year, keep it up!


----------



## mmonnin

Finrond said:


> Ya, pentathlon is more important! Although I might throw some moo on one of my gpus if i cant get it to stop throwing errors on PG.
> 
> EDIT: Well I got it working but its stuck at 500mhz for some reason. Hmmm GPUz reports my board power limit as 20w which is off by about.... 8x.


Driver crash?


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> Driver crash?


Nah its a fresh install, and the problem continues even after restart.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I threw some laptops on the Moo! and another AMD GPU. So far 26k points. Too bad I didn't see it sooner or I could have had a nice little laptop GPU bunker saved up for Moo!
Definitely not putting any of my Nvidia cards on it though; some of my machines have 1000+ prime grid units in queue which should last into the weekend.


----------



## Ithanul

Diffident said:


> We have lower participation this year. We need Beercan and his army of computers.


Where is BeerCan?

I noticed a lot of the regulars in this section and [email protected] hardly shown up after the forum change over.


----------



## 10esseeTony

4thCore? I miss you guys. Where's er'body?


----------



## AlphaC

VerticalScope ticked off a lot of people here after the acquisition. That's sort of offtopic though


----------



## Ithanul

AlphaC said:


> VerticalScope ticked off a lot of people here after the acquisition. That's sort of offtopic though


Yeah, that is what I guessed. I already seen a few others on different tech forums now.

The reason I even still visit is the [email protected] and BOINC area. If it was not for this section, I would of left completely.


----------



## spdaimon

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, seems to take a while on Intel chips. My TR though, it chomps through those at around 2 hrs on the Get Decic Fields and about 5 hrs on the Septics. Its under Linux Mint Mate, so that maybe helping a bit.


Do you think my FX-8370 would do better?


----------



## cekim

Still can't figure out what's up with Rosetta on my machines - it dribbles out a few tasks here and there... 
Can't add any more Numberfields - project has been telling me to talk the hand for 24 hours now (timeout grabbing project config for new computers). Existing job caches are running fine for NF, but I have idle machines since I can't get Rosetta to work very well and can't add NF to all the machines that were running Universe. 

I did manage to copy the NF job cache of one NF machine over to an idle machine, but... cold cores are sad cores...

EDIT: looking at the transfer/download queue - it appears the Rosetta issue is that it just has some MASSIVE support files that are taking forever to add to a new machine... (and poor management of those files being missing by jobs?)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, that is what I guessed. I already seen a few others on different tech forums now.
> 
> The reason I even still visit is the [email protected] and BOINC area. If it was not for this section, I would of left completely.


Pretty much the same for me.

The other big reason is there's been a HUGE increase in power costs here, so sadly, once my NumberFields tasks are done I've no choice but to stop. Consumption was down due to careful management of power usage, but when the cost per kW TRIPLES you have to take further measures. Pity, as it's been nice to have BOINC running and doing stuff, but when the power bill jumps a good amount, one has to take measures so that it doesn't destroy the budget one has >.<


----------



## cekim

Possible answer to Rosetta issues... When I disable my VPN, I am not able to connect to NumberFields... I am also finding Rosetta transfers stalled, but with my VPN disabled, they are now flowing again... 

Do some projects intentionally block VPNs?


----------



## Finrond

Finrond said:


> Ya, pentathlon is more important! Although I might throw some moo on one of my gpus if i cant get it to stop throwing errors on PG.
> 
> EDIT: Well I got it working but its stuck at 500mhz for some reason. Hmmm GPUz reports my board power limit as 20w which is off by about.... 8x.


Figured it out, apparently with new AMD drivers you need to have a FULLY (and I mean FULLY) updated windows 7 install or it reverts to low power clocks.


----------



## mmonnin

Odd. I have 17.4.4 and nowhere close to fully updated Win7.


----------



## tictoc

cekim said:


> Possible answer to Rosetta issues... When I disable my VPN, I am not able to connect to NumberFields... I am also finding Rosetta transfers stalled, but with my VPN disabled, they are now flowing again...
> 
> Do some projects intentionally block VPNs?


Using my personal VPN and a 3rd party VPN with no issues. Rosetta has large files and if your VPN is not stable the downloads and uploads could be stalling when they are interrupted. I see this happen occasionally when using a 3rd party VPN via OpenVPN.


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> Odd. I have 17.4.4 and nowhere close to fully updated Win7.


I upgraded to 18.x.x I think this is where they recommend fully updating.


----------



## cekim

tictoc said:


> Using my personal VPN and a 3rd party VPN with no issues. Rosetta has large files and if your VPN is not stable the downloads and uploads could be stalling when they are interrupted. I see this happen occasionally when using a 3rd party VPN via OpenVPN.


no issue streaming movies, gaming (FPS) or speed-test... 150Mbps even when VPN'd.

Rosetta hasn't posted any significant points yet, but NF definitely opened up after I disabled the VPN. Oddly though, I was able to get nearly 2M points in prior to this, but the transfer logs jammed up completely until I disabled the VPN to the point that it stopped running/getting new tasks and refused to add new machines with the VPN enabled.


----------



## Finrond

cekim said:


> no issue streaming movies, gaming (FPS) or speed-test... 150Mbps even when VPN'd.
> 
> Rosetta hasn't posted any significant points yet, but NF definitely opened up after I disabled the VPN. Oddly though, I was able to get nearly 2M points in prior to this, but the transfer logs jammed up completely until I disabled the VPN to the point that it stopped running/getting new tasks and refused to add new machines with the VPN enabled.


Do you have a bunch of rosetta tasks waiting to upload?


----------



## cekim

Finrond said:


> Do you have a bunch of rosetta tasks waiting to upload?


Just checked in and up/download issue with Rosetta is resolved, but the "output for ... is absent" is not...

I am at least getting error output form some of them now... Looks like there are sequencing errors (its not waiting for all its required resources to be downloaded?

<core_client_version>7.8.4</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<message>
process exited with code 255 (0xff, -1)</message>
<stderr_txt>
[2018- 5-13 2:31:27:] :: BOINC:: Initializing ... ok.
[2018- 5-13 2:31:27:] :: BOINC :: boinc_init()
BOINC:: Setting up shared resources ... ok.
BOINC:: Setting up semaphores ... ok.
BOINC:: Updating status ... ok.
BOINC:: Registering timer callback... ok.
BOINC:: Worker initialized successfully. 
command: ../../projects/boinc.bakerlab.org_rosetta/minirosetta_3.78_i686-pc-linux-gnu -runrotocol jd2_scripting @P17115_group0_RoCM_flags -silent_gz -mute all -out:file:silent default.out -in:file:boinc_wu_zip P17115_group0_in.zip -nstruct 10000 -cpu_run_time 28800 -boinc:max_nstruct 600 -checkpoint_interval 120 -database minirosetta_database -in::file::zip minirosetta_database.zip -boinc::watchdog -run::rng mt19937 -constant_seed -jran 2118532
Registering options.. 
Registered extra options.
Initializing broker options ...
Registered extra options.
Initializing core...
Initializing options.... ok 
Options::initialize()
Options::adding_options()
Options::initialize() Check specs.
Options::initialize() End reached
ERROR: ERROR: Option file open failed for: 'P17115_group0_RoCM_flags'

</stderr_txt>
]]>

Well, I think its safe to say I've failed on this particular task, so I'm going to shift all remaining cores back to NF and debug this some other time.

Not a disk space issue:
Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
xx.xx.xx.xx:/array0 59T 38T 21T 65% /array0


----------



## Ithanul

spdaimon said:


> Do you think my FX-8370 would do better?


I crunched on a FX last year. Under Linux those chips still can crunch fairly well.



WhiteWulfe said:


> Pretty much the same for me.
> 
> The other big reason is there's been a HUGE increase in power costs here, so sadly, once my NumberFields tasks are done I've no choice but to stop. Consumption was down due to careful management of power usage, but when the cost per kW TRIPLES you have to take further measures. Pity, as it's been nice to have BOINC running and doing stuff, but when the power bill jumps a good amount, one has to take measures so that it doesn't destroy the budget one has >.<


Ouch, so far my power bill staying manageable as I tend to make sure to put some money off to side for this event.

Hopefully I can run full tilt all the time next year, since I plan to negotiate for a higher salary once I prove myself this first year at the job as a system analyst. Plus, I hope by then I have my Linux+ (it is time I work on a second cert). Right now, watching HTML5 vids since I want to help get a site up for the foldathon events so those can be done again. Woooo, has HTML changed since I last touched it.


----------



## mmonnin

Lost power around 630 so like 4 hours ago. Figured out i need to put the switch connecting some PCs on a UPS as well. D’oh. Went to see Infinity Wars. Mobile site sucks!

Edit: Was w/o power for around 5 hours.


----------



## mmonnin

We lost a spot in Asteroids and PG, both to [H].


----------



## Finrond

We could definitely use more asteroids power.


----------



## Starbomba

E5 2650 is full on Asteroids and R3 1200 on NumberFields, along with RX 460 and Fury X on PrimeGrid.


----------



## NBrock

Finrond said:


> We could definitely use more asteroids power.


I'll see if I can switch my server over to that. Got a big storm rolling through so I might have to power down depending on how many times power goes out. UPS can keep it going but not for too long under that load.


----------



## Diablosbud

Finrond said:


> We could definitely use more asteroids power.


Moved my 4 GHz R7 1700 over to Asteroids from Number Fields :thumb:.


----------



## mmonnin

> 01:37 10esseeTony: fat fingers, sorry: ATTN ALL OTHER TEAMS: TAAT is looking for straight 7's for this race, do not pass or allow yourselves to be passed, so as to help us with this goal.


Unless TAAT gets pushed from behind by CNT in NumberFields, we should put most of our efforts into Asteroids.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have pretty much all threads on asteroids. 1 machine pulls numberfield occasionally so I will set up a longer queue so that it stays on asteroids.


----------



## spdaimon

I've got my two 2Ps working on Asteriods, which is 60 threads, the other 4 threads I've allocated to PrimeGrid to feed the 780Tis and 280Xs in those machines. I got another 6 threads in another machine crunching Asteroids.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ithanul said:


> I crunched on a FX last year. Under Linux those chips still can crunch fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, so far my power bill staying manageable as I tend to make sure to put some money off to side for this event.
> 
> Hopefully I can run full tilt all the time next year, since I plan to negotiate for a higher salary once I prove myself this first year at the job as a system analyst. Plus, I hope by then I have my Linux+ (it is time I work on a second cert). Right now, watching HTML5 vids since I want to help get a site up for the foldathon events so those can be done again. Woooo, has HTML changed since I last touched it.


The biggest issue is the price changes that came about this year, but didn't fully hit until this past month... Where running JUST the 4770k is costing me more than the 4770K + 3770K + 980 Ti was last year. Yeaaaah, it's made things... Tricky, you could say.


----------



## Ithanul

WhiteWulfe said:


> The biggest issue is the price changes that came about this year, but didn't fully hit until this past month... Where running JUST the 4770k is costing me more than the 4770K + 3770K + 980 Ti was last year. Yeaaaah, it's made things... Tricky, you could say.


Major ouch!

If that ever happen down here in the South, AC almost has to run most the year here, so electric bills tend to be high as is in the Summers. Though, I usually tolerate higher temps in the house in Summer so I can keep my electric bill lower than most (I tend to allow temps inside at 78F, though I can endure 85F if I must).


----------



## NBrock

My pair of Titan Xps are doing pretty well in Prime Grid. Catching up pretty fast even though there had been some down time due to power outages. I put my server (dual x5650 and 750ti) on asteroids but the Google doc isn't showing any points there for me yet. I can check it when I get home but it was chugging away when I left for work this morning.

Edit:
Just swapped my Titans over to asteroids.


----------



## AlphaC

< 20min left.


----------



## cekim

Gentlemen.... (and ladies?).... it's been an honor and a privilege... Hopefully next year we can do better... 

Looks like 9 more minutes and the howling machines will be silenced.


----------



## Finrond

Good pentathlon fellow crunchers! Til next year! Well, I'll be here in the meantime but you catch my drift.


----------



## Diffident

Time so shut things down and do some spring cleaning. The fan filters on my 2p look like shag carpeting. The 2p will stay down till Fall, when the A/C goes on, the 2P goes off.


----------



## tictoc

Excellent work team. We were a smaller team this year (a little less than half the size of last year), but we still managed to put up a good fight and finish in the top ten in all the disciplines. :thumb:

I will put OCN's final standings and stats in the OP, and prizes will be drawn later tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Thanks again to everyone that crunched in the Pentathlon. :cheers:


----------



## mmonnin

Now that the Pent is over its like many of the other projects are breaking. 
WUProp has DB errors so site is down and tasks won't report.
TN-Grid server filled up. Tasks now get sent out but all error for everyone.
Cosmology server filled up. Constant errors on one PC	"Task wu_052018_010852_0_0_0 exited with zero status but no 'finished' file"	
LHC-dev had some Sixtrack Simulation where the 2nd user to return the task was always invalid. Sometimes you got the 1st and 2nd task on same host.
Leiden Classical is nearly done
Sztaki will be done this month.

Some good though:
GPUGrid has a surplus of tasks. Over 3k GPU tasks. 1st time I've ever seen a surplus of tasks ready to send.
[email protected] seems to be running several minutes faster somehow now. 1200s to 800s or so.


----------



## Starbomba

A little late to the after party, but unlike last year i was able to crunch till the end. It was a pleasure, and even though i am not that much active on BOINC, i'll be here next year once more for the 10th Pentathlon


----------



## Ithanul

Starbomba said:


> A little late to the after party, but unlike last year i was able to crunch till the end. It was a pleasure, and even though i am not that much active on BOINC, i'll be here next year once more for the 10th Pentathlon


Seems you won the prize drawing for the Cloud amiibo from me.


----------



## DarkRyder

gj guys


----------



## McPaste

Awful quiet here lately. Any POTM for June?


----------



## NBrock

It's pretty quiet everywhere on the forums after the "update". It's a sad sad place.


----------



## mmonnin

Same on the folding side. Production has dropped much more than the typical summer time low.


----------



## mmonnin

Alexa and Google traffic patterns for OCN.


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> Alexa and Google traffic patterns for OCN.


I guess that's expected when moving to clunky forum software that's 10 years old.


----------



## tictoc

McPaste said:


> Awful quiet here lately. Any POTM for June?



Yes there are, they will be up in a little bit. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

Are we registered for this year?


----------



## bfromcolo

Yes Tictoc has received the invite and was going to get the threads going.


----------



## tictoc

Main thread and discipline threads will be up tonight. I'll register the team after a few days of voting on the discipline projects. :thumb:


----------



## skivelitis

Can't wait! Time to clean out the dust bunnies. Need to finally retire my old GTX 560 and upgrade to a GTX 1660 or maybe a 1660ti.
1st time running the Pentathlon with OCN, regardless of the voting, my cores are the team's cores for the duration!


----------



## mmonnin

Quorum 2 choices for CPU are a wreck. Rakesearch can't keep up with a smaller event like Formula BOINC Sprint. That will end up being a battle of who can grab the most tasks right away before the server catches fire. 

The other option is Amicable Numbers. They have a GPU app but from reading their forums it takes quite a few tasks to load up the GPU. Like 7-8+ and they all use a full CPU thread. Its basically CPU bound and the GPU utilization keeps dropping as the # range it checks against grows. I guess if there is no other GPU project happening at the same time the GPUs could be run there too even though its listed as a CPU event.


----------



## tictoc

I don't think any project has to be Quorum 2. Sprint and Javelin require Quorum 1, since those disciplines are run for a shorter duration.

I agree on RakeSearch. Hopefully everyone stays away from that as an option.

Amicable would be kind of interesting. I think I was running 8x to max out a 1070 the last time I ran it. I never ran it on a CPU, so I'm not sure if the net gain is big enough to justify running it on the GPU (and using up 1 CPU thread/task) while other CPU projetcs are being crunched. :thinking:


----------



## tictoc

2019 Pentathlon main thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/365...0th-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-19th-2019-a.html


----------

